# laminate strips (acrylic)



## steve and pam (Feb 13, 2009)

anyone know where to purchase laminate strips...im using it to laminate the pens with different designs...tks in advance....Steve

i need colors........thin stock is preferable


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try Mcmaster Carr they have a website and I have ordered strips from them.


----------



## Steve Busey (Feb 13, 2009)

Steve & Pam,

It might help to give a better idea of what you're looking for.

You can always make your own laminates by cutting up an acrylic blank. Here's one where I sandwiched a piece of acrylic between some mahoghany and maple veneer, and put the segment in a holly pen, all glued together with CA glue, then turned.


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 13, 2009)

That's sharp Steve. I like it.


----------



## ken69912001 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is the place I get mine from.
http://www.warmoth.com/Pickguard/BlankMaterials.aspx


----------

